# how to line up the crank and cam to stab the distributor



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

While i was installing and torquing the fly wheel, gas pump and belt pulley i have had to turn the crank from where it was when i picked it up. 

What is the proper way to line up the crank to stab the HEI distributor, should have taken a picture of the timing marks before i started, duhhh.

Any help would be appreciated, want to make sure its firing right for start up and my memory is not what it used to be .


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

LOL. Been there, done that. All I can say is you have to try to look at the distributor and the oil pump shaft and put the shaft where the distributor is going to fall. "How?" you might ask. "Exactly..."

You probably will have to stick a screwdriver down there and turn it a little bit until the dizzy falls in...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pull number one plug. Turn engine over until #1 piston is at TDC COMPRESSION, not exhaust. The crank balancer should be at 0 on the timing pointer. Now, install the distributor so that the rotor tang points at #1 dizzy cap terminal. Be advised that the rotor will turn an additional amount as the distributor makes its final entry into the block. If you under-or over-shoot, pull up a hair, turn the rotor, and try again. You can even take a flat blade screwdriver and rotate the oil pump drive rod if your dizzy won't go that last 1/8" into the block. The slot in the shaft needs to mesh with the slot in the dizzy. Good luck!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Pull number one plug. Turn engine over until #1 piston is at TDC COMPRESSION, not exhaust. The crank balancer should be at 0 on the timing pointer. Now, install the distributor so that the rotor tang points at #1 dizzy cap terminal. Be advised that the rotor will turn an additional amount as the distributor makes its final entry into the block. If you under-or over-shoot, pull up a hair, turn the rotor, and try again. You can even take a flat blade screwdriver and rotate the oil pump drive rod if your dizzy won't go that last 1/8" into the block. The slot in the shaft needs to mesh with the slot in the dizzy. Good luck!!


thanks GeeTee, good to see you again, knew you or Bear would refresh my lacking memory...


----------

